# GD-350



## AntonisCy (May 5, 2005)

ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒžãƒ¼ã�¨ã‚¢ãƒ©ãƒ¼ãƒ.æ©Ÿèƒ½ã‚'å¼·åŒ-ã�-ã�Ÿâ€œG-SHOCKâ€� - 2013å¹´ - ãƒ‹ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒªãƒªãƒ¼ã‚¹ - CASIO


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

From what I could read from that page it has 1000 hours STP and vibration feature.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

For me it's one of the most interesting new releases. I really love the design. Looks a bit like a mixture between G-7900 and Riseman. And the two color display is also cool. And grey is a great color for a G.
Edit: it also looks like it has the biggest battery of any G yet AFAIK - a CR2032 - probably because of the vib alarm.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't even believe my eyes when I see the wings on its back.

Casio seems to have a shortage of ideas.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

look wise: the gdf-100 is better (when and if bulkiness is an attraction) 

feature wise: aren't collectors still fighting over the silencer ??? 

the wings: when the 7900 first came out, its wings helped driving the sell 

i predict this gd-350 will become an instant favorite, many people in this forum will get it, specially when it come out in non-dark colors


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't speak Japanese so I may be way off in the way I am interpreting the OP's link but here is what I gather so far:

-1000-hour stopwatch (as lvt noted above) that measures with 1/100 second precision
-24-hour CDT (that appears to be settable to 1/10 of the second! is that possible or am I way off?!)
-LED backlight that can be set for 1.5, 3, or 5 seconds 
-flash alert (or vibrator alert ) with on/off capability
-the usual precision of +/- 15sec. a month
-cr2032 battery (as noted above by Sedi) that should last at least 5 years according to CASIO
-the dimensions are slightly smaller than the GD-100 though it sits a bit taller (at 18mm vs. 17.4) and is a few grams heavier (75 vs. 72)

Japanese speakers, please, correct me 

P.S. I want one with inverted display. I hope the brightness of its display in the picture is not just because of overexposure, but even then I will just get the regular display and call it a day


----------



## nagpal (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting look, large and clunky, and good feature set. What remains to be seen is the international pricing.

Btw - any idea what the eye is for? Doesn't look like a moon phase readout..


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

2032? If you don't use the alarm, i think that means it'll last forever!


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

nagpal said:


> Interesting look, large and clunky, and good feature set. What remains to be seen is the international pricing.
> 
> Btw - any idea what the eye is for? Doesn't look like a moon phase readout..


I think it is labeled in four corners so as to give you info regarding the status of some functions like the auto backlight, mute, vibrator alert, etc.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

the CDT is 1 sec but accurate to 1/10 

Maybe Casio finally release a virbation alarm thats as good as my cell phone 

Casio, make it so!



alexs12 said:


> I don't speak Japanese so I may be way off in the way I am interpreting the OP's link but here is what I gather so far:
> 
> -1000-hour stopwatch (as lvt noted above) that measures with 1/100 second precision
> -24-hour CDT (that appears to be settable to 1/10 of the second! is that possible or am I way off?!)
> ...


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a 'live' pic I found, and a price - $130. Looking good!









GD350-8 - Grey Casio G-shock - Krush

Wonder if it will all hold true... looking forward to seeing these up close, especially in other colorways.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

I like the look and function set of it, but only hope it's made in Thailand.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Found some nice big images on MyCom Journal. Details much easier to see ...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy!








I simply l-o-v-e-d the 8JF, it's a must buy! Any ideas about when it will be available on evilBay?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The CR2032 has the capacity of 225 mAh, 18 times the capacity of a CTL1616, quite a comfortable power source for a digital watch.

But with the frequent use of vibrator, I think we should remain a little conservative on battery life.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

This is what i want...









The display looks so crisp...and that VIBRATOR text will get me laughs at work, ahah ;-)


----------



## nagpal (Oct 6, 2009)

Doesn't the START pusher appear to be steel? (while the other 4 buttons are plastic)
Don't recall seeing this combo earlier..


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

Any idea if it is 4 alarms + snz or 5 true alarms?

I am currently using my pathfinder PAS-400B fishing timer for work since it has 5 true alarms (start of work, first break, lunch, second break, end of day) and the vibration (as it gets loud and i cannot hear the alarm but i can feel the vib).

if it's 4 alarms + snz alarm then it's a no go for me.


----------



## hydramirage (Jan 24, 2013)

Nightshift said:


> Any idea if it is 4 alarms + snz or 5 true alarms?
> 
> I am currently using my pathfinder PAS-400B fishing timer for work since it has 5 true alarms (start of work, first break, lunch, second break, end of day) and the vibration (as it gets loud and i cannot hear the alarm but i can feel the vib).
> 
> if it's 4 alarms + snz alarm then it's a no go for me.


I just peeked at the Japanese description. It's the 4 alarm + snooze. >_<


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

that sucks but thanks for checking


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad it has a snooze. It's one of the features I use the most. Btw: I use the vib alarm ob my GL-7500-2 quite frequently and it's still going strong. No signs of a weak battery and I bought it in '09.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

I LOVE the black one! Someone from Germany fill me in on the vibrator funnyness. I read somewhere else that someone from Germany found it funny and that casio may want to rename that feature. Would you be laughing bc its what a certain bedroom toy is sometimes referred too?


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes... ;-)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I buy a GD-350, with or without "vibrator". :-d


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmm like the grey one, but not the dual coloured display... I'm hoping I can mod it with another module...


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm away from the forum a while and I miss this!

I think this one is a winner. very master of G-ish 

Liking the Grey one (yes, more darker greys please!) and the black and gold, and the features sound very comprehensive... I think lots of us here will just buy it for the vibration alert


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the retro look, but wish it was solar and/or atomic. At this point I expect Casio will have us paying significantly more for those features. BUT, I do like the vib alarm, and wish more Gs had that feature.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Standard battery allows for stronger vib alarm. And the battery is big. So I don't care about solar on that one :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Any ETA on evilBay?


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

The PR says Feb 28 in Japan.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm alittle disappointed this new addition to the G-Shock line doesn't come with tough solar function. But as Sedi said. Casio probably have it all thought out and battery life shouldn't be a problem. But still I'd like mine with a solar function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been wearing the SGW-100 pictured below for almost 3 years. The one thing missing is a good stopwatch, it's only got 60 minutes. The GD-350 is the first G to come along that looks like a legitimate replacement for me. In terms of design history, I see the DW-6400 mainly in the lineage, as well as a bit of the DW-8300 (pics below).

Agree that the beefy battery is key. Who wants solar/atomic with this watch? All that gives you is a dim display and weak vibration.

Any thoughts on if/when this will get USA release?

AntonisCy, glad to see you posting to the forum! I don't visit very often, but I always smile when I see a post from one of the veteran members. Hello to you and to Sjors! Cheers!

*SGW-100 below*









*DW-6400 (below, on left)*








*
DW-8300 below*


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

JonL said:


> The PR says Feb 28 in Japan.


So end of March or beginning of April for them to find their way to evilBay?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I know I am in the minority here but I think it is one of the ugliest g-shocks ever made. It looks like they started to create something cool and then the designer quit halfway through so they had to build it based on preliminary sketches. In other words, it appears blocky and unfinished.


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> I know I am in the minority here but I think it is one of the ugliest g-shocks ever made. It looks like they started to create something cool and then the designer quit halfway through so they had to build it based on preliminary sketches. In other words, it appears blocky and unfinished.


Chacun a son gout...I can't stand the 6900 but many on the forum love this model. It often takes a lot for a G to "hit the spot" for some folks. I've owned -- and quickly sold -- so many Gs over the years because the look and features didn't sit well with me. It's entirely possible the GD-350 will meet the same fate, but on paper it gives me exactly what I need:

-- rugged appearance
-- at least 24hr cdt and stw
-- bright display
-- submarine-themed eye (a bonus, I will admit)
-- vibrator (another bonus)
-- presumably the ability to display day/date in main time window (need to see module details)
-- standard battery power


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kung-fusion said:


> I know I am in the minority here but I think it is one of the ugliest g-shocks ever made. It looks like they started to create something cool and then the designer quit halfway through so they had to build it based on preliminary sketches. In other words, it appears blocky and unfinished.


Indeed.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

However it has a good point, I like the idea that it has a buit-in mini electric motor inside.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightshift said:


> Any idea if it is 4 alarms + snz or 5 true alarms?
> 
> I am currently using my pathfinder PAS-400B fishing timer for work since it has 5 true alarms (start of work, first break, lunch, second break, end of day) and the vibration (as it gets loud and i cannot hear the alarm but i can feel the vib).
> 
> if it's 4 alarms + snz alarm then it's a no go for me.


:think: :think: :think: 4+1 = 5 :think::think::think:

cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

FreeDiver said:


> I've been wearing the SGW-100 pictured below for almost 3 years. The one thing missing is a good stopwatch, it's only got 60 minutes.


Granted



> Agree that the beefy battery is key. Who wants solar/atomic with this watch? All that gives you is a dim display and weak vibration.


Thanks god someone else mentioned it, so I don't have to ;-)

cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sedi said:


> For me it's one of the most interesting new releases. I really love the design. Looks a bit like a mixture between G-7900 and Riseman. And the two color display is also cool. And grey is a great color for a G.
> Edit: it also looks like it has the biggest battery of any G yet AFAIK - a CR2032 - probably because of the vib alarm.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Seriously, to me the GD-350 is *THE ONLY* G I consider worth to even have a second close look since the introduction of the G-7900 series a couple years back. I can't believe it - finally a G with a huge capacity CR2032, vibration alarm and one that seems to show current time in ALL modes - boy this could be the most essential G of all G's, can't wait to see one in person and read the first review of it |> |> |>

cheers


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it looks very tool and military like.:-! It even comes in three black, grey variants, which all look good, unlike some models which just don't come in basic black.

I'm not sure I want to walk around with a watch with vibrator written on it though.:think:


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> this could be the most essential G of all G's


I think so, too. I hope the "Vibrator" won't be as noticeable on the wrist as it is on pics :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## justreal (Jan 27, 2013)

where can u buy the G-Shock GD-350?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

justreal said:


> where can u buy the G-Shock GD-350?


It's not yet released - you can preorder it from Japan but I'd wait for the international release which will surely be much cheaper.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

for some reason I'm drawn to the one with the sea-green accents.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Do we have a translation of the Casio description yet? I don't think so:

*
Mon will be released 2 NEW

G-SHOCK evolving from the pursuit of toughness, New models with new features appeared.

Dense in the time schedule, the image of our firefighters and police special forces that must be completed to ensure a tough and demanding mission, we have evolved a timer function. To enable the start-up timer mode with a single push of the time, I was able to broadcast in LED flash light and vibration alarm signals or time up, for 10 seconds. To tell with certainty to the vibration of the vibrator arm, equipped with a shock absorber type of wing on the back case. I am also useful in addition to the role that transmit vibration and improve attachment. In addition, of course, the beauty of the finish, buttons of carved metal for starting the timer, so that as molding materials different from other buttons can be recognized by touch, I also help to prevent accidental operation.
Combine the graphic display in the top right corner to segment into three horizontal dial, reminiscent of the radar, in terms of design, we have the motif of the instrument in the spacecraft. Even under any circumstances, is a New model of G-SHOCK reliable operation that have evolved the ability to measure the time.
Timer that can be started in time display mode
· Vibration function (10 seconds)
· LED auto light high brightness of the afterglow time can be selected 1/3/5 seconds

¥ 13,500 (¥ 14,175 tax included)
Shock structure (shock resist)
Inorganic glass
Waterproof 20 atm
: Resin Case material bezel
Resin band
World Time: 100 cities world time display (35 time zones), with daylight saving time setting function
Stopwatch (1/100 second, a total of 1,000 hours, with a split)
Timer (in Set: 1 second, set up: 24 hours, measured in units of 1/10 second)
Five-time hourly alarm (with snooze function switching with four one-time / daily, only one)
Full Auto Calendar
Hour display switching 12/24
Switching function ON / OFF operation sound
LED light (auto light switch time, super-illuminator, afterglow function, afterglow seconds (with 1 second) / 5 seconds / 3)
Switching function flash / Vibrator sound information (timer time-up alarm, hourly time signal)
Battery depletion forewarning function
Vibration function
15 ± seconds difference per month Accuracy:
Battery life: About 5 years
Mass size (H × W × D) /: 53.4 × 50.8 × 18mm/75g
LED: White*

I hope the translation of the features is correct - it would mean a timer setable to the second. And from the bad translation of the 1st paragraph I assume it has some special timer that maybe can be started in the time-keeping mode - but I'm not sure. I'm trying to find the model number but I guess the manual is not yet online - sometimes it's not even online on release, yet.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Sedi said:


> Do we have a translation of the Casio description yet? I don't think so:
> 
> I hope the translation of the features is correct - it would mean a timer setable to the second. And from the bad translation of the 1st paragraph I assume it has some special timer that maybe can be started in the time-keeping mode - but I'm not sure. I'm trying to find the model number but I guess the manual is not yet online - sometimes it's not even online on release, yet.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Module No.3403 manual has not been published yet.
http://g-shock.jp/products/model-search/#!/mname=&modno=3403


----------



## John_Harrison (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure if someone pointed this out already, but it will have about the same dimensions as the 9300 Mudman. I wonder if Casio will ever dare to release a bigger model than the GX(W)-56 (well apart from the GWF-1000 of course).


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

It's already available on Rakuten.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

LUW said:


> It's already available on Rakuten.


Well, only for pre-orders. The watch itself will be out at the end of February.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Best thing about this model is its price.
Only 13,500 yen in Japan excluding tax. That's amazing for a watch with this feature-set.
If it's cheaper than MSRP when it's sold internationally, this will be a bestseller.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

AirWatch said:


> Well, only for pre-orders. The watch itself will be out at the end of February.


I thought as much, though none of the sellers I looked at stated it was pre-order (in the translated version, of course).


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

kumazo said:


> Module No.3403 manual has not been published yet.
> MODEL SEARCH - ???? - G-SHOCK - CASIO


Ah, thanks kumazo for the module number! I couldn't find it. I can't wait till the manual is online.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello from Australia,

I've spent a few hours playing around with the new GD-350-1DR ... I was actually really, really impressed with it. Bigger face than I thought and the vibration feature (silent alarm) is cool.

It's got a really sturdy feel to it ... perfect for G-Shock purists that dig the toughness angle (more so than the fashionable one).


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pic. So how did it come to pass that you got your hands on a GD-350 before the release date? Got any pics of the various modes in action? thx

I notice the font colors on the bezel don't match the photos released on Casio's website. The top half of the display doesn't appear to have the green tint as expected for the gray model.

** update: I see now yours is the 1DR, not the Japanese market "JF." So I guess this means markings will be slightly different across regions. Can we ask you to post shots of the black version? thx!


Casio GD-350 pics


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah please tell! I forgot is that led or el back light? Could you take us a night shot? Thanks


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

MrShoque said:


> Hello from Australia,
> 
> I've spent a few hours playing around with the new GD-350-1DR ... I was actually really, really impressed with it. Bigger face than I thought and the vibration feature (silent alarm) is cool.
> 
> ...


Wow - welcome to the forum!
Where, how, when? Where'd you have the chance to handle it in person? Does it show current time in other modes?

cheers, Sedi


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm lucky enough to work with the Australian distributor for Casio - so we receive working samples to play around with.

More than happy to take some shots of it at night


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Would it be too much to ask to take some shots of the different modes, too?
Way cool to have a Casio insider on board!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

MrShoque said:


> Hello from Australia,
> 
> I've spent a few hours playing around with the new GD-350-1DR ... I was actually really, really impressed with it. Bigger face than I thought and the vibration feature (silent alarm) is cool.
> 
> ...


Love the post!

More pics please.

Thanks!


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,

I shot a very quick video of me road-testing the GD-350-1DR.






All the best,


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sweet... I really like it more now. Pretty reasonably priced too.... It is going to be hard to wait for the US release....


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

MrShoque said:


> Hello,
> 
> I shot a very quick video of me road-testing the GD-350-1DR.
> 
> ...


Big thank you for sharing your pic & video !:-!

Awesome module I think. 

Can't wait...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@MrShoque,

you're my hero :-!

Really, you just saved my day, awesome watch (as I presumed) and I dare to say yet, this is the best module Casio has ever released. It looks so much better in the flesh (nothing new I know, but still) and the dimensions are just right for a rugged, sturdy G. Would have been perfect with an EL instead of the LED, but it looks like the illumination is sufficient and that is what counts, thanks again for sharing. |>


cheers


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Mr Shoque.

Nice watch, can't decide between 350-1JF (classic) and 350-8JF (retro 90s style).

What mode is on stock photos?
タイマーとアラーム機能を強化した"G-SHOCK" - 2013年 - ニュースリリース - CASIO
STW or CDT?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Oh boy, the 8JF is a must buy for me !

But wait a minute, are the winglets under the case greenish :think:?


----------



## GhostBear (May 9, 2012)

Nice video, it's just changed this watch from "Interesting" to "Must buy, NOW"

Current time in all modes? Has Casio finally listened to the customer feedback? Personally it was the full city names that sold me, this is one hell of a module. Can't wait/


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time out to film and upload that vid. That module seems very similar to the GB-6900aa.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

LUW said:


> Oh boy, the 8JF is a must buy for me !
> 
> But wait a minute, are the winglets under the case greenish :think:?


Yep, you say it - an ABSOLUTE must buy. Not sure about the wings, on my desktop they look teal.

cheers


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm no match for Video.







GD-350-1JF (calendar mode) / GD-350-8JF (timer mode)


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

What are peoples' thoughts on USA release date and estimated USA price? thx


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is certainly on my "Must Have" list, but it looks like it is missing one key function to make me fall in love with it. It appears to have everything one could want in a G with it showing current time in all functions and having a vibrating alarm. I love the fact that the timer can be set to the second, also. However, does anyone yet know if it has the auto repeat function for the timer? It's the function most commonly used by me and no matter what G I have on at the time, whenever I cook, I always change to a trusty DW6900 because I need the repeating CDT! It kills me when a new GREAT looking G comes out and lacks that single feature!!!


----------



## Geckoman31 (Aug 26, 2011)

I long sought after the dw-6600 used by a lot of military and special forces and finally snagged one. This looks like this could be Casio's answer to that void since they discontinued it. Has all the features needed and nothing too fancy. Looks like its built to take any beating that could be thrown at it. I know the vibration feature seems silly to some but if I'm in an environment that I normally wouldn't hear the alarm it could come in handy. I like to do trail runs while listening to music. I dislike the cluttered face of the 7700(just my opinion) and I like to do timed sprints. I really don't have time to look at the watch while sprinting. Either way this watch looks really amazing. The led illumination will be a first for me.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Wow - thanks so much for the video!! I'm so getting one - time in every mode, timer setable to the second, funky graphics animation, big and rugged - what more can you want?

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Timer has no repeat. I don't really need that however. But it would have made it even better. The similarity to the GB-6900 was visible since first pics where released - similar display layout and vib alarm - I'm glad they added a snooze alarm.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## lumpazi (Oct 17, 2011)

And now Casio listen:
*
We also want an autorepeat timer function and a "d-m-y" date format*.

Just for next time. For now, i'm happy with this one and i'll definitely buy it.
How strong is the vibrator? Maybe compared to a cellphone. Can it wake me up?


----------



## John_Harrison (Sep 9, 2009)

@MrShoque

Great to have a video, many thanks! Could you maybe also take some pictures of the back and band of the watch? In particular, how do the clasp & keeper (metal/resin) look like?



MrShoque said:


> Hello,
> 
> I shot a very quick video of me road-testing the GD-350-1DR.
> 
> All the best,


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

lumpazi said:


> How strong is the vibrator?


ROFL!! Exactly the question my wife will want to know!!! :-d


----------



## John_Harrison (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure if someone mentioned this already, but the GD-350 is listed on Yodobashi and Amazon (Japan), price will be 9880 JPY, i.e. when released in Europe or the US we are looking at about 80 EUR / 105 USD or even cheaper. 

I think it is a pity that it does not come with an EL backlight and solar panels (one could use the "Vibrator" all day long!)


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

Pretty cool watch and I must say I'm a bit interested in it for a work beater. But, you guys claiming it's the best module ever like it's the 2nd coming or something are making me laugh. No solar. No multi-band. No auto EL. 

Neat watch? yes.
Best module ever? no.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

YESSSS 1s on the CDT. aww no auto repeat? i always thought that was the norm with their battery Gs

this may be my 1st G in a while, really dig that grey one. just hope it isn't ridiculously big


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

@ Nightshift
Some people here (including me) don't think solar and atomic are in any way necessary to make a good G. Since this is the only G at the moment with vib alarm and snooze (the GBs have no snooze AFAIK) and showing current time in every mode - yeah I think that's damn near perfect.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

Sedi said:


> @ Nightshift
> Some people here (including me) don't think solar and atomic are in any way necessary to make a good G. Since this is the only G at the moment with vib alarm and snooze (the GBs have no snooze AFAIK) and showing current time in every mode - yeah I think that's damn near perfect.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


I respectfully disagree.

Take this same watch. Give it solar, atomic sync, and full auto EL. Would that be better or worse?

Thanks.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Nightshift said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Take this same watch. Give it solar, atomic sync, and full auto EL. Would that be better or worse?
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely worse because the vib alarm works best with a powerful battery. That has always been the biggest complaint with the Silencer - the vib alarm was not as strong as on a G(L)-7500.
It would probably also miss the 5 sec illumination duration if it was solar.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohhhh this one looks very promising!
People with this watch: Can we get some angled shots and wrist shots please?? More pics! I want to see the back, clasp and an overall size comparison with other G's!


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

If I am not mistaken this watch features a larger battery? So comparing the vibe of this watch to a watch with a smaller and less powerful battery does not make sense.


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

makes a lot of sense, actually, since the battery is the thing that makes the vibrator work :roll:
you can consider the battery part of the vibrator concept.



Nightshift said:


> If I am not mistaken this watch features a larger battery? So comparing the vibe of this watch to a watch with a smaller and less powerful battery does not make sense.


~~
cheers,
Mikey


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightshift said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Take this same watch. Give it solar, atomic sync, and full auto EL. Would that be better or worse?
> 
> Thanks.


Worse, because why should I bother with a (rather unreliable, sorry bad experience) CTL1616 (18mah) when I can have a (highly reliable) CR2032 (230mah) that can withstand the most of extreme weather conditions btw. Besides, with solar it probably wouldn't vibrate at all or only weak and I'm more than happy if you can show me one, only one G-shock with (atomic)/solar that can set the cdt to the second. Nonetheless, I can see your point for people who think that atomic/solar is the essence of a modern day G, this model won't be too exiting or maybe won't be interesting at all. For others like me, who don't care one bit about atomic/solar, this G will be the best module made to date because for the first time we have a cdt. to the second, long enough too (24h), long enough stopwatch, current time in all modes, 1,3 or 5 seconds of illumination and a vibration alarm (which is probably one of the most usefull features ever - gotta love my Timex Expedition) and everything at once in ONE watch.

cheers


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

Nightshift said:


> No solar. No multi-band. No auto EL.


Three features of a great G.

Solar = dim display with annoying mirror-like quality, dim EL. My SGW-100 is three years old, constant EL use etc and still the original battery. Atomic = pain in the neck in my experience. I set my G maybe twice a year. Auto EL, useful for some I guess, but I prefer to press the light button, unless I'm flying a stealth bomber on a midnight mission and only have time for a quick wrist-flick to check the auto EL.

Always a question of preference, but I've owned and tested more Gs that I care to remember and this new GD-350 is as close to perfect as I'll get...meets my needs for sure.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

It does have auto-EL - just no full auto-EL which automatically works only in the dark.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Seems like a must buy for me, has all the features that I want (time in every mode, cool display, seperate illumination button+5 sec illumination duration, vibration etc.) and none that I don't want (solar, atomic, auto el).
Would like to see some more pictures, also I presume there will be some more colour schemes available as time goes by.


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

As I have said before I do like this watch and I will likely buy one at some point to become my new work/exercise beater.

But, I am one of those people that makes use of the upper echelon G-Shock features. I live in an area that updates to the atomic clock nearly every night, so I make use of that. I am outdoors quite a bit and I keep my G-shocks charged accordingly. I know there are advantages to having a battery, especially a strong one, over a solar charge but (and my paranoia is coming out here) I honestly worry about the day that you _cannot_ get a battery due to some kind of shortage. In our world of craziness who knows when that will happen, it maybe more likely than you think. Lastly some have said this is EL, I don't think it is, it looks like LED to me. LED is ok, but I like being able to turn auto-EL on at night and not worry about draining a battery that can't be recharged.

In a world of what-ifs I know it's hard to see all the angles. I have my preferences and maybe they aren't realistic. That won't stop me from purchasing this watch if the price is right (which it seems it will be). Just trying to state my preferences and the fact it's not perfect _for me_.

As I said before, however, I think it's a solid watch and definitely one of the coolest timepieces Casio has put out in the last few years..


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,

Here are more photos of the GD-350-1DR


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

MrShoque said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are more photos of the GD-350-1DR


Nice lineup! Could you tell me the model number of the ana-digi one on the right?
Cheers ;-)


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Pelican said:


> Nice lineup! Could you tell me the model number of the ana-digi one on the right?
> Cheers ;-)


Sure - it's the GA-1000-1ADR (Twin Sensor)


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

MrShoque said:


> Sure - it's the GA-1000-1ADR (Twin Sensor)


Although this hasn't been a headliner it, and it's functions, really interest me. Could you start a new thread about this watch and what you have experienced with it?


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Nightshift said:


> Although this hasn't been a headliner it, and it's functions, really interest me. Could you start a new thread about this watch and what you have experienced with it?


yeah absolutely


----------



## Pierre Brial (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you notice that the bezel of the GD-350 seems to result from the intercourse between a 5600 and a 6900 ?


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice! Thanks man, its a beefy watch thats for sure. I like the 8900's size and this one is right up there with it. Im getting this. Im hoping it reaches the states in time for the next Macys F&F...


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Pierre Brial said:


> Did you notice that the bezel of the GD-350 seems to result from the intercourse between a 5600 and a 6900 ?


It's their love child, ahah!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, even a double holed strap with a matt finished buckle, this is getting better and better, thanks again for sharing, MrShoque |>

@ Nightshift,

I don't know if you are aware of this, but battery powered G's with auto-EL (respectively auto-LED), usually shut down this function after about six hours automatically, to avoid unnecessary battery drain. With an LED illumination this is an even more sufficent method, because LED power draining is next to nothing. The full auto-EL feature on solar watches is more than questionable in my opinion, because it doesn't distinguish between darkness and darkness - meaning if someone wears such a watch all day long under sleeves or some cloth, the auto-EL will turn on every time when the hand points to a certain angle, also in bright daylight.... 


cheers


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

MrShoque said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are more photos of the GD-350-1DR
> View attachment 962470


Excellent pictures, just wondering what are those plastic 'wings' just where the strap meets the case? I know that some other big case G-Shocks have these, do they make the watch more comfortable to wear or serve any other meaningful purpose?


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Nightshift said:


> As I have said before I do like this watch and I will likely buy one at some point to become my new work/exercise beater.
> 
> But, I am one of those people that makes use of the upper echelon G-Shock features. I live in an area that updates to the atomic clock nearly every night, so I make use of that. I am outdoors quite a bit and I keep my G-shocks charged accordingly. I know there are advantages to having a battery, especially a strong one, over a solar charge but (and my paranoia is coming out here) I honestly worry about the day that you _cannot_ get a battery due to some kind of shortage. In our world of craziness who knows when that will happen, it maybe more likely than you think. Lastly some have said this is EL, I don't think it is, it looks like LED to me. LED is ok, but I like being able to turn auto-EL on at night and not worry about draining a battery that can't be recharged.
> 
> ...


I understand and respect the points that you made. My personal view on this would be more or less as follows:
- solar - rather useless if you wear your watch during the day under a shirt sleave and take it of in the evening / night when there is no available light to recharge. From my experience this type of fairly normal usage quickly depleted the battery. Solar modules often offer short illumination duration and really just add to the hassle of having to monitor the battery level. Battery powered Casio's on the other hand can go for decades without needing a battery change, and often (as in the case of the GD-350) have a 'change battery' indicator giving you ample time to do just that. Also, solar watches will also need their rechargeable cell changed one day. In the end the discussion here is fairly academic - in this day and age we are surrounded with devices that tell the time (mobile phones, computers etc. ) so even in the event that for some reason the G-Shock looses pwoer it will not be the end of the world. One can also get a nice automatic winding watch for any contingencies  
- atomic - fine if it syncs up ok in your area, however in practise in many areas reception is very patchy. I noticed that those who have the atomic features develop a certain paranoia if their watched had not synched the night before. With an accuracy of +- 15 seconds per month I somehow do not thing it will make all the difference, yet I guess its a psychological thign of having equipement that doesn't fully work as advertised
- auto el. - I think this point has been answered - a bit of a gimmick feature really IMHO.

AS with a lot of things I guess its each to their own with a lot of these features, for the moment the above are ones which I am happy to pay not to have onboard a G-Shock.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

MtothaJ said:


> Excellent pictures, just wondering what are those plastic 'wings' just where the strap meets the case? I know that some other big case G-Shocks have these, do they make the watch more comfortable to wear or serve any other meaningful purpose?


No, just to make the watch "sit" better on the wrist:

















For me, that have a wide wrist, it works well, but some people don't like them very much.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

FreeDiver said:


> AntonisCy, glad to see you posting to the forum! I don't visit very often, but I always smile when I see a post from one of the veteran members. Hello to you and to Sjors! Cheers!


Hi Freediver,

Very nice to see you around too. That's been a while. I pretty much think the GD-350 will appeal good to the veteran members, (I use to call them/us the dinosaurs of the G-Shock forum), as we are pretty much from the '90s generation. Somehow, when I saw this model for the first time, I thought indeed about the DW-6000, which is the model that posses next to your DW-6400. I pretty much like this retro looking model.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

MrShoque said:


> Sure - it's the GA-1000-1ADR (Twin Sensor)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

LUW said:


> No, just to make the watch "sit" better on the wrist:
> ...
> For me, that have a wide wrist, it works well, but some people don't like them very much.


I like it too, but sometimes it eats a few hairs of my arm :-(
maybe to fuel up the battery or something, I don't know :roll:

~
I think they got a very solid look to the new shock.
I hope the display isn't too big though, smaller is easier to "protection" and "shock resist" (if you get what I'm saying).
pretty sure I will get me one next year anyway.

cheers,
Mikey b-)


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

so tempted to getting one now..


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

So, anyone want to field a guess as to when this will be available in the US domestic market?


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

MtothaJ said:


> Excellent pictures, just wondering what are those plastic 'wings' just where the strap meets the case? I know that some other big case G-Shocks have these, do they make the watch more comfortable to wear or serve any other meaningful purpose?


They're actually shock absorbers














Source: Evolution of G-Shock Watch -- Structure - YouTube


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

MrShoque said:


> They're actually shock absorbers
> 
> View attachment 963887
> View attachment 963888
> ...


Casio may advertise it as such such, but i never saw a G-Shock fall face up.

In my experience, G-Shocks always fall face down.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

MrShoque said:


> View attachment 962470


Is it made in China?


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

TedDotCom said:


> Casio may advertise it as such such, but i never saw a G-Shock fall face up.
> 
> In my experience, G-Shocks always fall face down.


Yeah really! I should try putting those wings on my peanut butter and jelly in case I drop the bread.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Vdubz said:


> Yeah really! I should try putting those wings on my peanut butter and jelly in case I drop the bread.


lol, good one 

Personally I've never considered those wings as shock absorbers but more as "wrap around helpers", which simply make it easier for the watch to sit right on different shaped wrists. Should Casio really inteded them as shock absorbers, I think this applies more for the wrist, than the watch itself, in case you are banging pretty hard into something.

cheers


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

ggyy1276 said:


> Is it made in China?


Yes, it is made in China.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Dont know if you guys read this:

"This new G-SHOCK is designed and engineered for those special dark, secret missions that demand something extra. The timer function is has a large, specially designed easily identifiable dedicated button for quick and sure operation under the toughest of conditions. When the timer reaches the end of its countdown, you can select to be alerted by either a vibration operation or a tone plus LED flash operation. The special shock absorber design of the back of the watch helps to ensure that vibration is felt by the writs.A high luminance LED can be configured to light for one, three, or five seconds, and an Auto Light feature cause the face to illuminate whenever the watch is tilted towards the face for reading."

So the wings is so that you feel vibration in your wrist.


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

impressive. it's a strap on vibrator. 
_fer_ _ye olde special mission_ :think:



starscream1017 said:


> Dont know if you guys read this:


(that quote was hilarious, thanks!)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

starscream1017 said:


> "This new G-SHOCK is designed and engineered for those special dark, secret missions that demand something extra. The timer function is has a large, specially designed easily identifiable dedicated button for quick and sure operation under the toughest of conditions. When the timer reaches the end of its countdown, you can select to be alerted by either a vibration operation or a tone plus LED flash operation. The special shock absorber design of the back of the watch helps to ensure that vibration is felt by the writs.A high luminance LED can be configured to light for one, three, or five seconds, and an Auto Light feature cause the face to illuminate whenever the watch is tilted towards the face for reading."


Finally a G specifically tailored to pick up older women in bars. Thanks Casio, we were desperate for something like this!


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

LUW said:


> Finally a G specifically tailored to pick up older women in bars. Thanks Casio, we were desperate for something like this!


Does it come sprayed with Herpes repellent?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

starscream1017 said:


> Dont know if you guys read this:
> 
> "This new G-SHOCK is designed and engineered for those special dark, secret missions that demand something extra. The timer function is has a large, specially designed easily identifiable dedicated button for quick and sure operation under the toughest of conditions. When the timer reaches the end of its countdown, you can select to be alerted by either a vibration operation or a tone plus LED flash operation. The special shock absorber design of the back of the watch helps to ensure that vibration is felt by the writs.A high luminance LED can be configured to light for one, three, or five seconds, and an Auto Light feature cause the face to illuminate whenever the watch is tilted towards the face for reading."
> 
> So the wings is so that you feel vibration in your wrist.


Perhaps the partner in question deserves to be informed that G-Shockolitis is highly contagious and can not be cured!:-d:-d:-d

People be warned this is dangerous equipment and should only be handled with care!:-!:-d

I like this model, but are not going to jump right on it. I have some others in mind first! And perhaps there will be some colorful ones down the line...:-!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL i had copied that text from here: New Products - Watches - CASIO just click on the watch..

so its a strap on vibrator with wings "designed and engineered for those special dark, secret missions that demand something extra" hahahha

I like this model as well, but like @Joakim said, there might be some colourful ones down the line. will wait for those. I think it would look good in this colour as well:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*rofl* I always wonder what kind of "marketing expert" (or should I rather asume a child?) creates those speeches - "special dark, secret missions that demand something extra" - wtf?....

Thanks for bringing up the new products for february. I always knew that Casio isn't exactly the best company when it comes down to make legible analog watches, but this model is as useless as it gets (but it certainly wins a price for the best camouflaged hands, lol):










Anyone tend to agree?

cheers


----------



## Glup (May 28, 2011)

The GD-350 has definitely piqued my interest - the first new G to do this in quite some time - am I the only one seeing the DW-6200 buried into the design here? -

DW-6200










GD-350


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> ...but this model is as useless as it gets (but it certainly wins a price for the best camouflaged hands...


Regular people that don't care if their watch is readable or not I can understand, but a friggin' _watch designer_ that makes something like that is beyond my capacity of understanding







.
At a glance it honestly looks good, but it's absolutely useless if you can't read the friggin' hands







.


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

cal..45 said:


> Thanks for bringing up the new products for february. I always knew that Casio isn't exactly the best company when it comes down to make legible analog watches, but this model is as useless as it gets (but it certainly wins a price for the best camouflaged hands, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do you one better on a hard face to read. I want to know who's idea it was to do a watch with an all gold face with inverted displays then paint the tips of the gold hands black so when they are over the displays, you can't easily tell where they are pointing to. Apparently I was suckered in since the GA-110GB-1A was the first G-Shock I bought. This my only GA-110 that I use the lower digital display to display the time instead of the date while I am wearing it.



The Rose Gold GA-110s are easier to read since the tips of the hands are painted white. Here is a shot of all of my gold faced GA-110s together


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

+1 for the camouflaged hands. The designer can't leave any area unblinked. Who cares if it can't tell time. It's gold gold gold!


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

I often have that issue with my Maharishi with one hand being black... Luckily the Haze hasn't got that issue...


----------



## FreeDiver (Feb 18, 2006)

starscream1017 said:


> Dont know if you guys read this:
> 
> "This new G-SHOCK is designed and engineered for those special dark, secret missions that demand something extra.
> 
> So the wings is so that you feel vibration in your wrist.


Excellent marketing as always. Let's be honest, the "special dark, secret missions" 99.9% of g-shock buyers will use the timer for include:

-- Chinese food pickup
-- pizza pickup
-- parking meter
-- another stupid meeting
-- soccer halftime


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

FreeDiver said:


> Excellent marketing as always. Let's be honest, the "special dark, secret missions" 99.9% of g-shock buyers will use the timer for include:
> 
> -- Chinese food pickup
> -- pizza pickup
> ...


Boiling eggs, you forgot boiling eggs I use it all the time for that!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

jun0 said:


> I can do you one better on a hard face to read. I want to know who's idea it was to do a watch with an all gold face with inverted displays then paint the tips of the gold hands black so when they are over the displays, you can't easily tell where they are pointing to. Apparently I was suckered in since the GA-110GB-1A was the first G-Shock I bought. This my only GA-110 that I use the lower digital display to display the time instead of the date while I am wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rose Gold GA-110s are easier to read since the tips of the hands are painted white. Here is a shot of all of my gold faced GA-110s together


The Big face models face are mainly there to be a decorative piece and to provide a canvas for various color combos, basically to look cool and awesome. I guess most of us who use them read the digital display rather then the analogue part. These are not the most practical pieces but I think they are doable, at least for me they are. I have no problem reading the display even in darkness. I have found out that if I look at the digital display slightly from the side when using the light I can tell the time just fine. Casio really hit gold with the GA-1XX Big Face models. In the past we had only digital classics such as DW-6900 and DW-5600. Now for the first time perhaps we have an ana/digi G-Shock classic as well in the form of the GA-1XX models. They certainly belong to the big sellers and have ever since they came out in March 2010.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

man! i am glad i came back to see what the forum was up to, this model is a MUST-have for me. such a cool looking piece, and great functions.

sidenote, jun0 is that a KRK Rokit 6" or 8" speaker in the background of your photo? (i am a dj/producer type)



jun0 said:


>


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

BrendanSilent said:


> sidenote, jun0 is that a KRK Rokit 6" or 8" speaker in the background of your photo? (i am a dj/producer type)


ha, I wanted to ask the same question about it beeing a krk but then I was to shy :roll:
must be one, it's very distinctive looking woofer.

cheers,
Mikey


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I give you the Duet, the perfect companion for your Vibrator.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

New arrival today from Japan - GD-350-8JF

I have to say I'm quite surprised by this new model

View attachment 974889


The quality of the resin is quite nice, buttery smooth, pliable and soft which makes this one of the most comfortable G-Shock I've strapped on my wrist since the GW-5000. The shock absorber "fins" are equally as soft.

View attachment 974890


I'm a huge fan of the Dual LED Illuminator. Will write more as I explore the "vibrator" feature, LOL.

View attachment 974891


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

fantastic, congrats!
thanks for the pictures. it's a beautiful watch - and exactly the colours I like :-!

best,
Mikey


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Big congrats to your new G !

My favorite version. Love that grey case and bicolor display.

Can't wait......


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Right on Feisar!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Feisar said:


> Will write more as I explore the "vibrator" feature, LOL.











Just remember we have a family forum here!

But the watch looks great, congrats! As soon as I can find one on eBay I'm buying one.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some back case shots and shock absorber "fins"

View attachment 974926

View attachment 974927

View attachment 974930


More surprising design details - "Start" button which also activates the countdown timer from the home display.

View attachment 974931


You can press the "Reset" button for two seconds to test out the vibration feature. The vibration is noticeable, not strong as what you'd find on your smartphone, but adequate for a battery powered G-Shock.

View attachment 974934


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Feisar... I like this particular version, but to be honest all three available colour schemes seem pretty nice, I would be hard pressed to make a choice as to which one to go for. I think f anything the LED illumination is a plus - it seems less blury than the illuminator and the possible 5 sec. duration is something which is lacking from pretty much most current Casio watches as is that all important Vibrator  :-d


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Nice!! Looks great on the pics! I hope the vibrations is as strong as on the GL-7500. The special timer seems cool. Still no manual online - too bad.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## honklinux (Oct 8, 2011)

Indeed great. Glad to see Casio is going back to more functionality. If they now made similar models a little less chunky and without the fancy dials (which don't really aid legibilty, right?), I might consider hoarding such pieces.
Can't blame them this time, "over-size" is now totally en vogue.


----------



## honklinux (Oct 8, 2011)

Nightshift said:


> [...] I know there are advantages to having a battery, especially a strong one, over a solar charge but (and my paranoia is coming out here) I honestly worry about the day that you _cannot_ get a battery due to some kind of shortage. In our world of craziness who knows when that will happen, it maybe more likely than you think. [...]


I loved this xD .

Suggestion for the fellow survivalist: Buy one or two 2032-batteries, cover them separately in adhesive tape and put them to the coins in your wallet. I presume you carry some small screwdriver with you.

Now you could replace the battery in the field.

Should we really meet day X and there are no more batteries in stock, the decreased water resistance form the improvised swap and the few missed minutes won't really matter that much anymore either, would they?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Great photos there, *Feisar*. I can appreciate the vibration strength not being as strong as a cell phone (due to the battery limitation), but how does it compare to past vibration featured G-Shock watches? Have you owned any of them, like a G-7500, GL-7500, or GW-400? I'm very curious to know how this vibration compares. If it's about the same then....*MEH*! I'm disappointed. With my GL-7500 I find it works if I'm not moving, but if I'm active I can easily miss the vibration effect. :-(


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

honklinux said:


> Suggestion for the fellow survivalist: Buy one or two 2032-batteries, cover them separately in adhesive tape and put them to the coins in your wallet. I presume you carry some small screwdriver with you.


I'm a little leery of carrying coin cell batteries in a wallet! First, it will create additional bulk to the wallet, as well as uneven impressions into it as well as bills inside, but also the heat of your body could also elevate the battery temperature. Unless, you have empirical data to back this up--have you ever done this yourself? Since you won't be carrying the screw driver in your wallet, just better off putting the spare batteries in whatever container you use for the screwdriver. The tape is a good idea, though. I have small ziplock bags that I got from ordering various small parts and use those to store such batteries on the go. Works well.


----------



## honklinux (Oct 8, 2011)

True, the elevated temperature shortens the shelf-life. I sadly don't have serious equipment to measure the decay of my battery, so, no empirical data. But those CR20xx are the size of one coin, there is virtually no harm in trying. They are so little, even if they leaked they couldn't eat your leg. 
I am going to try this, once I let go of my solar watch for daily purpose. Alternatively, learn reading the time of the day by the position of the sun xD


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Lithium primaries (not Lithium-Ions or Lithium-Polymeres) are nearly invulnarable to extreme heat and cold and have a very long shelf-life. I have AA sized Lithium batteries which are good to go to the year 2026 and even then they won't be obsolte. I've never heard or personally faced a leaked Lithium battery - at least not if good brands are being used like Varta, Energizer, Duracell or Panasonic for instance. I always carry loose change in my pocket, since I feel it makes the wallet too thick. A spare Lithium cell neiter does add weight (okay, one gram or so) nor takes much place and all you have to do is to tape it at least on one side, to make sure it can't make any contact with other coins.


cheers


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Good to know this, Cal. I'd always been under the impression that heat is not good for batteries, lowering their shelf life and incurring possible leakage. So basic lithium coin cells are pretty robust. :-!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

xevious said:


> ^ Good to know this, Cal. I'd always been under the impression that heat is not good for batteries, lowering their shelf life and incurring possible leakage. So basic lithium coin cells are pretty robust. :-!


Batteries like the CR-2032 are very resistant to heat, they are used on computer mainboards (to retain data in the Bios) where they are directly exposed to very high temperature, as far as I've seen they usually last up to 10 years without problem.


----------



## honklinux (Oct 8, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> Lithium primaries (not Lithium-Ions or Lithium-Polymeres) are nearly invulnarable to extreme heat and cold and have a very long shelf-life. [...] I always carry loose change in my pocket, since I feel it makes the wallet too thick. all you have to do is to tape it at least on one side, to make sure it can't make any contact with other coins. [...]
> 
> cheers


You're the man!


----------



## honklinux (Oct 8, 2011)

For what it's worth. It also shows how forfeit scratchy knowledge off the internet is. I tried to brush up my chemistry knowledge regarding batteries when I heard our fellow's concern about temp. and shelf-life. I just got totally refuted xD The beauty of serious education!!! Thanks for the hints!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I watched fwupow's GD-350 review video last night and I have to say, it's excellent. Thankfully he indexed the review, as it's over 30 minutes long. What really grabbed me was the CDT (countdown timer) detail. The CDT is one of the more commonly used features I put to use on a G-Shock. I had kind of gone "back in time" on the CDT, preferring the 548 module in my TW-7000 because of the progress alerts and louder than normal G-Shock beep tone. The GD-350 has a really great timer feature. First, I like the fact that there's a visual cue on the main display that the timer is active. But it's more than just a flashing LCD indicator. The actual elapsed time is displayed on the main screen. This way you can go about your business doing other things with your watch when conducting long timings, without having to keep scrolling back to the CDT screen to check on it. That's a SIGNIFICANT step forward. It's almost like CASIO read our wishes on WUS and finally implemented them.

I still haven't bought a GD-350... and I'm really hoping someone can lend some further insight into this watch. How does the beep tone decibel level compare to other G-Shocks? I'm hoping it's at least as loud as a DW-5600E, but preferably more so. It would be so ideal if it was about equal with a G-3010.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

I take back my comment about it being huge after seeing the comparison in the vid: it's perfect!!!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

The GD-350 might be my next G-Shock. I need to get used to the style first. It kind of reminds me of my King. I love the module on the GD-350.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

not solar powered? but includes a vibra alarm? well have to find out how long these batteries do last. this came to mind bc my when I set my gulfman on a.el the battery will drain down to low/med guarantee. is this significantly different?


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

It has a CR2032: afaik one of the more powerful watch batteries...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

TZA said:


> not solar powered? but includes a vibra alarm? well have to find out how long these batteries do last. this came to mind bc my when I set my gulfman on a.el the battery will drain down to low/med guarantee. is this significantly different?


As Isezumi pointed out, it does take a CR-2032 battery which has a 225mAh capacity (your average CR-2016 has just 90mAh). Incidentally, the only solar recharged vibration featured G-Shock watch CASIO has made thus far is the GW-400 (Silencer). The GL-7500/G-7510 vibration featured G-Shock is not solar and uses a CR-2025 battery cell (around 160-170mAh).


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Flat G!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Flat G!


That right there is a far better feature than CDT etc to me. Just being able to lie the thing down and be able to read it without going cheek down on the table.

Awesome watch, and it's so nice to see G department still rocking in the design stakes.

A must have.

Oh and my Bluetooth 6900 has a vibrate on the hour which is nice, not too intrusive or strong but in the dead of night I can hear it in the case under the bed.

If anyone intends keeping one secret make sure vib alerts are off!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the GD-350 and all but I'm not on the buy-it bandwagon...

I will wait till it dies down.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

MtothaJ said:


> Battery powered Casio's on the other hand can go for decades without needing a battery change, and often (as in the case of the GD-350) have a 'change battery' indicator giving you ample time to do just that. Also, solar watches will also need their rechargeable cell changed one day. .


Regular batteries can't go for "decades" without a change, even if left in the box let alone being used. As for the rechargeable cell, when is "one day?"

To prefer regular batteries due to cost/pers pref is fine, but I don't think inventing "facts" helps much. 

Back on topic, nice looking GD-350s fellas!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Regarding the Stopwatch:
the manual says that beyong 1000 hours it will reset and continue to run. Good to know. 

And I also enjoy the fact that if I stop the countdown but I don't reset it and goes back to time keeping mode, a push on the upper left button shows me the memorized stopped time and I can resume it just by pushing the steel button. This is neat.

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm also not chomping on the bit to buy it right away. I'm pretty sure I will eventually, though. The CDT improvements (shown on main display) and ability to lay the watch flat are really nice features. It's also cool to see the scrolling messages and locations, rather than cryptic abbreviations, as well as 3 selections for back light duration.

What kind of surprised me though is that the hourly chime does not have a "daytime" feature, as seen on the G-7800. What that allows you to do is set a time range when you'll hear the signals, so they don't go off at night and disturb you. Also... I really don't think it would be hard to do this, but the hourly signal should have two settings -- ":00" and ":30". When set at ":30", you get a single beep at 30 minutes past the hour, and a full chime on the hour.


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

lvt said:


> I don't even believe my eyes when I see the wings on its back.
> 
> Casio seems to have a shortage of ideas.


I totally agree with you about Casio having a shortage on ideas, but I do like the wings, they're super comfy. I have a gw7900, and really like the feel w/ the wings.


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

nj1 said:


> Regular batteries can't go for "decades" without a change, even if left in the box let alone being used. As for the rechargeable cell, when is "one day?"
> 
> To prefer regular batteries due to cost/pers pref is fine, but I don't think inventing "facts" helps much.


No offence, but what you think is rather irrelevant - the FACT is that many of us have had Casio watches that have gone 15 years+ on a single battery. As for the rechargeable cell - contrary to what you think these will not last forever. As for inventing facts - probably been looking at th mirror for too long :-d


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

MtothaJ said:


> No offence, but what you think is rather irrelevant - the FACT is that many of us have had Casio watches that have gone 15 years+ on a single battery. As for the rechargeable cell - contrary to what you think these will not last forever. As for inventing facts - probably been looking at th mirror for too long :-d


15 years doesn't equal "decades", while nobody said solar cells will last forever but they will last longer than one regular battery. Work on your comprehension and your interpersonal skills and you'll get further in life than if you carry a chip on your shoulder. Have a good one.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I think I've read about a DW-5600C that went over 20 yrs on one battery, but no reason to get offensive guys.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

There have been stories of watches found after 20 years with working batteries. But if you use the light and alarm sounds regularly it won't last that long. 

Solar batteries can last a long time, but sometimes can fail after 5-10 years, and not hold a charge anymore... this can happen if the watch experiences a deep discharge during its life, or other factors 

Generally speaking, solar will last longer, but it is not guaranteed


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Sedi said:


> I think I've read about a DW-5600C that went over 20 yrs on one battery, but no reason to get offensive guys.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


From what I recall my Casio TS-100 went for over 20 years on its first battery - and was still going strong until it got thrown in the garbage by a family member during a house move - although to be fair for the last 4-5 years the watch was missing a strap and was laying in a draw of a desk unused so no functions etc. were used. The batteries that Casio initially place in the watches when they ship them were (and maybe still are) exceptionally long lasting and strong - not sure about the replacements since so far I have not yet had the chance / need to change a battery in a Casio.


----------



## thm655321 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sedi said:


> I think I've read about a DW-5600C that went over 20 yrs on one battery, but no reason to get offensive guys.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


I bought a 5600C in 1990 to wear on a 3 month tour of Europe. I did not wear it much since, but of course it is running continuously. Original battery is still working. 22.5 years is "decades" in my books.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

As someone who enjoys the XL line in general, I'm psyched Casio could fit this battery in while shrinking the watch! While it is not my favorite design of the digital XL's (I think the GLX150 still holds that place for me), I'm looking forward to trying it.

As for the wings, I hope they work out for me OK. I got rid of my 7900's because of them.

As for the battery vs solar. Now that I'm up to 50+ and wear on an even rotation, it bugs me that my Solars aren't doing well so they "have" to take extra turns. I'm glad Casio doesn't feel the need to make everything solar, and understand why it is useful for sales. I have Solars and will buy others, but like atomic for me, it simply isn't necessary for me to like a watch.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, 

The led back light is strong on my negative Display gd350.
Almost to strong to read it in a glance in the middle of the night. 
I'm obliged to adjust my vision. 
The lcd panel looks white and grey.... I would have preferred a electro luminescent back light. 

Cheers 
Nemo


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> As for the wings, I hope they work out for me OK. I got rid of my 7900's because of them.


I still don't get why you did that. All you have to do is to remove the wings hold by four screws, it doesn't even take two minutes (but I think I've told you that before...)

Just make sure you remember that, if the wings on your upcoming GD-350 should equally annoy you....;-)

cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nemo said:


> Hi,
> 
> The led back light is strong on my negative Display gd350.
> Almost to strong to read it in a glance in the middle of the night.
> ...


I yet have to see the backlight in the flesh, but I agree, a good old EL-Backlight would be preferable. Especially for a watch that is supposed to be the perfect partner for *dark, secret missions* a rather dim *RED* EL (or alternatively LED) would have been perfect to maintain nightvision and not give away your position.

cheers


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

My take on the EL vs LED illuminator, based on what I have seen so far is that there is'nt really all that much to differentiate the two. If pushed I would say that e.g. SGW-300H which had dual LED was bright and crisp and lit the screen evenly while EL in comparison is more subtle, gives maybe even more even screen lighting but at the same time slightly more blury. LED gives better battery life apparently. That said I am totatally fine with both.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Chrisek said:


> As for the wings, I hope they work out for me OK. I got rid of my 7900's because of them.


I have a few with wings, and I came to the conclusion it's all a matter of "wrist shape". For me wings work very well, because on my wrist they make the watch sit better. I have the feeling that if you didn't like the wings on the 7900 you will not like it on the GD-350 either, since both are large watches.


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

LUW is right. Due to the shape of my wrist, none of the models with wings are comfortable to me. I'll have to see a GD350 with the wings removed before I would consider it.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> I yet have to see the backlight in the flesh, but I agree, a good old EL-Backlight would be preferable. Especially for a watch that is supposed to be the perfect partner for *dark, secret missions* a rather dim *RED* EL (or alternatively LED) would have been perfect to maintain nightvision and not give away your position.
> 
> cheers


You are so right Hodger,

I think it's a good backlight when you want to use the fonctions and you are fully awake... but in my case, I check the time when I wake up in the night when I wake up and just want to know how much sleep I got left.
And there, nothing beat the orange LED of my GW2500... It gives me the shape of the analog hands.

But with the glorious double white LED of the GD350, I almost feels like I want to shot a selfportrait with the flash on.
I will try again tonight tilting the watch at 45°... Or perhaps I need to put it on 5 seconds for my eyes to adjust to the light ?... 

Cheers
Nemo

PS:Some red LED would have done the trick.
(Like a UV LED on an analog would have charged the lume...)
We need to apply to Casio as designers ! :-D


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

The only thing bothering me personally about the wings on the G-7900 is that sometimes hairs get caught between the lugs and the strap. But luckily it doesn't happen all that often.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll run with cal. 45's suggestion on this. My problem with the previous wings is the curvature was for a narrower wrist than mine. Since i already know i like the XL's in general, I see this working out well.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

No hairs trapped on mine so far... 
Very very comfortable big G.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Chrisek said:


> My problem with the previous wings is the curvature was for a narrower wrist than mine. Since i already know i like the XL's in general, I see this working out well.


The wings look like they're a little softer on the GD-350, as well as having a greater pivot range. So, it may work out OK for you. How narrow is your wrist? I suspect the GD-350 will fit just fine if your wrist circumference is over 6.5".


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

a side question to the 350:
who of you thinks this model will release the 7900 as the big workhorse shock?
I think it would be possible for I think they are very similar in a way, case wise.

would like to hear your opinions on that hypothesis 

best,
Mikey b-)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I don't think Casio thinks of the 7900 as their "big workhorse"; if the GD-350 becomes a workhorse it will be because us consumers are buying it as that/for that.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

demon2360 said:


> a side question to the 350:
> who of you thinks this model will release the 7900 as the big workhorse shock?
> I think it would be possible for I think they are very similar in a way, case wise.


Remember, the G/GW-7900 series has different functionality. Moon phase and tide graph are just two functions not provided on the GD-350. So, they're really geared for different purposes. These days it's really hard to pinpoint which model is a "work horse"... they're all mostly quite functional. But given how usable the GD-350 is, I think it'll become a very popular model.


----------



## demon2360 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks guys!

yes, both very good points. I was thinking mostly about the case design - modules (inter)change more often then the cases, so I was thinking case design.
I was thinking that with the size and the style of wristband/wings they are pretty close, and both share a sort of serious, in-your-face design.
workhorse, the way I meant it: many different colours, long production and various modules. like the 6900 is a workhorse.
anyway, that was my train wreck of thoughts :-!

I like the 350 a lot, and I'm pretty sure I'll get one. I only wanted to hypothesize a little :roll:
best,
Mikey b-)


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

something I really enjoy is the Vibe Hourly Chime. I'm glad to be able to "feel" it.
This is like a gentle electric shock actually ! ;-)

cheers
Nemo


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Funny how some models show "Vibrator" and others show "Vibe Alarm". I wonder if this is something to do with the JDM release versus export? While the "Vibrator" has humorous connotations, there's a nice double-meaning to "Vibe"... As in "good vibes." ;-)


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

First batch and Japan market got the Vibrator Signature.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

On the official G-Shock website in Japan, the images now show also Vibe Alarm... I guess all GD-350 after the first batch have changed.

GD-350-8JF - ???? - G-SHOCK - CASIO

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Different writings are being discussed here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-350-official-count-820369-3.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Nemo said:


> First batch and Japan market got the Vibrator Signature.


Waiting for it in India


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

First Batch in Europe had the VIBRATOR signature too. Unfortunately, they seem to be sold out already everywhere I try!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't worry I believe VIBE ALARM is even more kinky than VIBRATOR. ;-)


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

I really liked it, but this time i want all these features in a tough solar!


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just wondering, how is the visibility of the negative-display model through polarized sunglasses? Could anyone please let us know if possible.
Thanks!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine just came in!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine just arrived as well!

View attachment 990350


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Picked up today my two GD-350 from German customs.

Unfortunately "Vibe Alarm" on the display. :-(

But I am very impressed with this watch.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Picked up today my two GD-350 from German customs.
> 
> Unfortunately "Vibe Alarm" on the display. :-(
> 
> ...


Post them in counting thread, please

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*AW: GD-350*



Piowa said:


> Post them in counting thread, please
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Yes, will post pics in counting thread. Tomorrow...


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: AW: GD-350*

I might just have to pick up one of these. Too bad the 1BJF has a reverse display. I think it'd work well with a positive display. I'd get the 1JF if not for the chrome eye and contrasting lettering on the bezel. So, that leaves the 8JF. Now, if I can just get used to the gray bezel and strap. :-d


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Have sort of the same issues: gonna swap the 1B module into the 8 bezel IF that is possible...

Anyone tried it already?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

exc-hulk said:


> Picked up today my two GD-350 from German customs.
> 
> Unfortunately "Vibe Alarm" on the display. :-(
> 
> ...


I envy you buddy but congratulations :-! Looking forward to your pictures.

Hau rein ;-)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> I envy you buddy but congratulations :-! Looking forward to your pictures.
> 
> Hau rein ;-)


Thanks Holger !

...pics to follow


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## doc_aa (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a feeling that i also wont be receiving the Vibrator... Sigh... I must admit, im a little bit disappointed since i tried my best to get this watch as soon as it was released. Tracking info says, origin post is still preparing for shipment after 1 week that i placed order. Ok, moving on... 😭😭😭


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Does someone have a pic of the GD-350 with the caseback removed ?


----------



## xiaosah (Mar 12, 2013)

to share my 2 vibrators...plus s.ilum
View attachment 1005425
View attachment 1005426
View attachment 1005427


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

As of 4/5/2013, the GD-350 is now available for purchase at Macy's.


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Cant wait for mine! Waiting patiently!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I decided to have a peek inside the GD-350. When I gently removed the backing, I was surprised to find that the gasket was slightly out of place. The shape of the gasket is not simple. It winds around the case with some extra zigzagging at the corners. I would have preferred that they do a gradual curve, reducing the number of bends. Anyway, it was easily to nudge the gasket back into place. I put the cover back on, then removed the cover again and discovered the gasket was still in the proper spot. I'm not sure if my backing removal dislodged it, but it's possible the gasket got partially stuck to the back and lifted up, not settling back in place properly. I have to believe that CASIO wouldn't make such a blunder to assemble the casing with a misaligned gasket, but it might not be a bad idea to inspect the gasket to be sure, before going swimming with the GD-350 strapped on.









[*NOTE*: at this point, the gray rubber shock absorbing layer was removed... mentioning this to avoid confusion]

As you can see from the way the casing is designed, the elaborate contours of the gasket wasn't really necessary. Perhaps they thought that creating it this way would help keep it in place better, but this was not my experience.

Look at that exposed vibrator motor. It looks more substantial that what I remember on the GL-7500/G-7510, with polished metal parts.

The metal cage around the module has some roughness to the edging I've not seen on previous models. But the most notable thing for me is the trimmer screw. This is used to make small adjustments to the time increment, which can slow or increase the rate to more closely match accurate time. It is not something the casual owner is supposed to know about, so CASIO does not make any official mention of it on publicly available documents/webpages anywhere.










What's interesting is that the trimmer screw head has changed rather dramatically. They've made it into some kind of disc that is no longer like a screw head. The closed slot is thicker but more narrow width-wise, which instantly rules out many screwdriver bits. The screwdriver sizes that will fit naturally end up very thin, so there's a lot of wiggle room. But that's not a big issue because the trimmer head turns _very easily_. I was rather surprised by this. Slight pressure causes it to easily turn. Not enough that it would turn by itself, mind you. Anyway, the one positive improvement on this is the small pin hole on one side (to the left in the inset photo), which makes it easy to judge the movement and not forget how far you've turned the screw (obviously turning 180 degrees looks identical, without any kind of guide).

Is the build quality less? Well, in some respects it appears to be slightly so. Not glaring enough to complain about, really. And all you have to do is open up a Timex and see how more internal bits are openly exposed (photos 1, 2, 3).

_*NOTE*_: I updated my posting; just wanted to clarify that it's possible my lifting of the backing dislodged the gasket, because of the slightly sticky lubricant. I'm not suggesting everyone open up their GD-350, especially if you're not very familiar with taking off and re-installing the backings of G-Shock watches.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

isezumi said:


> Hmm like the grey one, but not the dual coloured display... I'm hoping I can mod it with another module...


Changing the module doesn't sound good to me. Because the module along with the build is why im getting the all black one. It will lose all the functionality that makes this G cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

xevious said:


> I decided to have a peek inside the GD-350. When I gently removed the backing, I was amazed to find that the gasket was slightly out of place. The shape of the gasket is not simple. It winds around the case with some extra zigzagging at the corners. I would have preferred that they do a gradual curve, reducing the number of bends. Anyway, it was easily to nudge the gasket back into place. I put the cover back on, then removed the cover again and discovered the gasket was still in the proper spot. So, it wasn't my backing removal that dislodged it. I recommend everyone take off their backing and inspect the gasket to be sure, before going swimming with the GD-350 strapped on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This kills me when someone opens a brand new Gshock case simply to see what it looks like inside. If it ever was water resistant to 200meters than I guarantee it isn't now that it's been opened. Im sorry. It's just the way I feel about it. Modding and things of the sort just doesn't appeal to me because I know a Casio engineer knows way more than I do about opening them for any other reason than to change the battery. Im apologize if I sound harsh here. I just don't agree with opening a Gshock unnecessarily

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Mudman001 said:


> This kills me when someone opens a brand new Gshock case simply to see what it looks like inside. If it ever was water resistant to 200meters than I guarantee it isn't now that it's been opened. Im sorry. It's just the way I feel about it. Modding and things of the sort just doesn't appeal to me because I know a Casio engineer knows way more than I do about opening them for any other reason than to change the battery. Im apologize if I sound harsh here. I just don't agree with opening a Gshock unnecessarily
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I always wondered what started this myth... what does opening the case have anything to do with WR? Or with engineering for that matter?

What's the difference between factory worker putting seal in place and screwing down the screws and anyone else doing it for fun or battery chage?

Let me answer that one for you: there is no difference whatsoever.

This is one of the biggest urban watch myths of all time and it started way back when working watch under watter could make a difference between live diver and dead one. Paranoia ruled that world and no sane manufacturer wanted to end up with big lawsuit at their hand. So a myth about opening case and yearly check of the "WR worthiness" started...

Sadly this myth got into heads of general population and just about every watch collector I know.

But it's really just a myth...


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mudman001 said:


> ....If it ever was water resistant to 200meters than I guarantee it isn't now that it's been opened. ..... 2


In Xevious's case, by fixing an improperly seated gasket, rather than decreasing the watch's water resistance, he almost certainly enhanced it.


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Very interesting find re the trimmer screw, as the design does look different than the JIS screwdriver bits. I wonder if newer G Shock will also use this design going forward.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Watchphile said:


> Very interesting find re the trimmer screw, as the design does look different than the JIS screwdriver bits. I wonder if newer G Shock will also use this design going forward.


You just motivated half of this forum to start opening future Gs... :-d

A question for you all... I just looked at the specs of this one and it says 5 year battery assuming 1 vibration (10 sec) per day and 1 lumination per day (1.5 sec)... so if one never really uses vibration and rearly (if ever) uses ilumination is it too optimistic to expect that battery could go 4 times longer? 20 years? Goodness... prospect of battery that's good for 20 years almost makes all solar watches pointelss...

Opinions? :think:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

duke4c said:


> You just motivated half of this forum to start opening future Gs... :-d
> 
> A question for you all... I just looked at the specs of this one and it says 5 year battery assuming 1 vibration (10 sec) per day and 1 lumination per day (1.5 sec)... so if one never really uses vibration and rearly (if ever) uses ilumination is it too optimistic to expect that battery could go 4 times longer? 20 years? Goodness... prospect of battery that's good for 20 years almost makes all solar watches pointelss...
> 
> Opinions? :think:


Take this for what it's worth but I recently purchased a GD-350 at a Tourneau which comes with free lifetime battery changes. Just before I left I told the sales person "see you in 5 yrs. for a battery change", to which he replied "more like 10", to which I replied "not if I use the light and vibe alarm a lot".

He then told me that the Casio rep told him it didn't matter how the watch was used, the battery would go for 10 yrs. at least.

I for one am not buying that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Take this for what it's worth but I recently purchased a GD-350 at a Tourneau which comes with free lifetime battery changes. Just before I left I told the sales person "see you in 5 yrs. for a battery change", to which he replied "more like 10", to which I replied "not if I use the light and vibe alarm a lot".
> 
> He then told me that the Casio rep told him it didn't matter how the watch was used, the battery would go for 10 yrs. at least.
> 
> ...


I buy the part about a 10-year battery life under normal use (it's a really good battery), but certainly not if you "vibrate" it all day and all night long  (The vibrator puns never get old. Oh, wait! They just did!)


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

duke4c said:


> I always wondered what started this myth... what does opening the case have anything to do with WR? Or with engineering for that matter?
> 
> What's the difference between factory worker putting seal in place and screwing down the screws and anyone else doing it for fun or battery chage?
> 
> ...


This is not a myth. I have collected Gshocks since they began in 1983. I have quite a collection of over 150+ Gshocks. And have NEVER had one leak from the factory. I have changed the battery myself on a few of my 6900s and was VERY VERY careful closing them up. Lubing the O-rings and tightening the screws in a crisscross fashion. And have had 2 of them fog up. And 1 flooded. Ive been reading this forum since it was founded and have read more posts than I care to mention of people modding or changing batteries themselves only to have it flood the first time they swim with it on. I'm speaking from yrs and yrs of observation on this forum of people being bummed their brand new Gshock they Just got done modding is ruined because of improperly closing the case back. It happens a lot. Do a search of the Gshock forum and you will find several pages. Pages not threads. Hundreds of threads on the very subject in question.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Mudman001 said:


> This is not a myth. I have collected Gshocks since they began in 1983. I have quite a collection of over 150+ Gshocks. And have NEVER had one leak from the factory. I have changed the battery myself on a few of my 6900s and was VERY VERY careful closing them up. Lubing the O-rings and tightening the screws in a crisscross fashion. And have had 2 of them fog up. And 1 flooded. Ive been reading this forum since it was founded and have read more posts than I care to mention of people modding or changing batteries themselves only to have it flood the first time they swim with it on. I'm speaking from yrs and yrs of observation on this forum of people being bummed their brand new Gshock they Just got done modding is ruined because of improperly closing the case back. It happens a lot. Do a search of the Gshock forum and you will find several pages. Pages not threads. Hundreds of threads on the very subject in question.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


So based on your experience what are you and others who had fogging and flodding doing differently as compared to what's done in the factory? What do you suspect it's culpurt here?


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

duke4c said:


> So based on your experience what are you and others who had fogging and flodding doing differently as compared to what's done in the factory? What do you suspect it's culpurt here?


To be very honest I have no idea. It seems to be that when closing them up if you put the caseback straight down onto the rubber o-ring then it's gonna be fine. It seems to be when fitting the caseback back onto the watch and don't get it straight the first time then you need to lift the caseback back off and readjust the o-ring then try again. I guess it's fine to open it if and only if you can get the caseback on the watch straight without having to readjust it to match the holes. It's when you move the caseback to line the holes up your in turn moving the o-ring out of place. I guess really in the end it's all up to the person who owns the watch and if they want to risk it. For me I have ONLY open a Gshock to change the battery. I have yet to have one flood on me from the factory. I know it happens to other's all the time. Just hasn't happened to me in the 30yrs ive worn and collected Gshocks.

Mudman001s Tapatalk


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Mudman001 said:


> To be very honest I have no idea. It seems to be that when closing them up if you put the caseback straight down onto the rubber o-ring then it's gonna be fine. It seems to be when fitting the caseback back onto the watch and don't get it straight the first time then you need to lift the caseback back off and readjust the o-ring then try again. I guess it's fine to open it if and only if you can get the caseback on the watch straight without having to readjust it to match the holes. It's when you move the caseback to line the holes up your in turn moving the o-ring out of place. I guess really in the end it's all up to the person who owns the watch and if they want to risk it. For me I have ONLY open a Gshock to change the battery. I have yet to have one flood on me from the factory. I know it happens to other's all the time. Just hasn't happened to me in the 30yrs ive worn and collected Gshocks.
> 
> Mudman001s Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks for the info. |>


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

The only reason why diver watches all have "AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER ONLY" for battery replacement, is to ensure that assembly is done 100% by the book. I have known several guys who are divers that have replaced the batteries themselves and then used their watches without leakage. Of course this is all hearsay. Maybe with some authorized service centers, they have special techniques like controlling what gases enter the watch case.

But for standard 200M digital watches, there is NO MAGIC to assembly. You simply have to do it properly. In hindsight to my previous messsage, it's quite possible that when I first removed the backing that *the gasket simply got partially stuck to it and shifted because of that*. The gasket is lubricated with a slightly sticky silicone grease. In any case, with ALL CASIO watches I have disassembled, I always apply a silicone lubricant to the gasket before sealing it up if intending to use the watch for water submersion. Thus far, I've taken 2 different G-Shocks that I've opened up to dive depths and another 3-4 to about 8' pool depth, with no flooding or fogging.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

xevious said:


> The only reason why diver watches all have "AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER ONLY" for battery replacement, is to ensure that assembly is done 100% by the book. I have known several guys who are divers that have replaced the batteries themselves and then used their watches without leakage. Of course this is all hearsay. Maybe with some authorized service centers, they have special techniques like controlling what gases enter the watch case.
> 
> But for standard 200M digital watches, there is NO MAGIC to assembly. You simply have to do it properly. In hindsight to my previous messsage, it's quite possible that when I first removed the backing that *the gasket simply got partially stuck to it and shifted because of that*. The gasket is lubricated with a slightly sticky silicone grease. In any case, with ALL CASIO watches I have disassembled, I always apply a silicone lubricant to the gasket before sealing it up if intending to use the watch for water submersion. Thus far, I've taken 2 different G-Shocks that I've opened up to dive depths and another 3-4 to about 8' pool depth, with no flooding or fogging.


I'm really glad to hear you have never had a problem. And your right if done properly it should be fine. Those o-rings are very soft and get moved while replacing the case back really easily that's why I think I've had a few leak in the past. I'm always really careful to do it properly, but it has happened to me after opening the watch. I have incredibly huge fingers that makes it especially hard for me to work on Gs very well at all. Anyway thank you for your replies.

Mudman001s Tapatalk


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Mudman001 said:


> I'm really glad to hear you have never had a problem. And your right if done properly it should be fine. Those o-rings are very soft and get moved while replacing the case back really easily that's why I think I've had a few leak in the past. I'm always really careful to do it properly, but it has happened to me after opening the watch. I have incredibly huge fingers that makes it especially hard for me to work on Gs very well at all. Anyway thank you for your replies.


You're welcome. Even with huge fingers you should be able to do it properly. Align the gasket with a toothpick (my favorite tool for this). Then position the case back over the opening, cradled by your fingers on left and right sides, then press down. If the straps get in the way, then take them off. This is partly what makes the GD-350 so easy to service, is because the straps lay down easily.

Incidentally, I had one other GD-350 complaint. I'd been finding that my "D" button ("start", lower right) was doing a double trigger when pressed (once when pressed down and another when released). No problem when launching the CDT from the main time, as pressing it again won't affect the CDT. But on the CDT menu, it would cause a start/stop. Anyway, when setting the seconds I found that it would do a second reset and I'd find the time off by about 0.25-0.5 sec! I didn't see any obstruction or debris that could account for it. I was able to cure it though... by pressing the button repeatedly and firmly. Somehow that kind of worked it all out. I do have to give Cal45 a nod, that the buttons are little bit behind the G-7900 for tactile control. But you do get used to them and any kinks can be worked out. I'm still pleased with the watch, but would've been much happier to have paid $80, like some people have lucked out on recently.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Came in today. Very happy with it


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Latest fav:-!


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

I had a bad experience many years ago when someone changed the batt on one of my Casios (obviously was not an experienced and qualified person) and the seals leaked. It was a 50 dollar watch but I was a kid and that was a lot of money. 
I hate buying non solar or non automatic watches. 
Is there a solar version of this watch?? I love the big screen. Small digits are the only thing I don't like about Gshocks. This one seems crisp and clear and relatively bigger.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Tedzone said:


> Is there a solar version of this watch?? I love the big screen. Small digits are the only thing I don't like about Gshocks. This one seems crisp and clear and relatively bigger.


No solar version I'm afraid and there probably will never be one. So far the only solar G-Shock with vibration feature was the Silencer which sadly is discontinued. I'm still hoping for a Multiband 6 re-release of the Silencer - looking at how many G-Shocks got a re-release (like the MTG-M900 or GW-M500) there might be a slight chance.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Aldo the battery here can outlast the watch. ;-)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I just pulled the trigger on one of these. The grey ones are $76 on Amazon right now and I got a $25 Amazon credit from my credit card company, so for $51, it was a no-brainer!

I currently have four G-Shock on the way... three of them are my first non-solar ones! I am addicted! Hahahaha!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

The prices sure have come down from their original $120 MSRP. The negative display (GD-350-1B) is now $80. That's a very nice price!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It is funny to see watches go up and down in price. I was looking at the gw6900 last month and thought it would be a good deal $76 then the next day it started creeping up. I saw it as high as $88 within about ten days and it is still up. I figured it would have gone down in price. Maybe the what they had it stock was decreasing (the ole' supply and demand).


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> It is funny to see watches go up and down in price. I was looking at the gw6900 last month and thought it would be a good deal $76 then the next day it started creeping up. I saw it as high as $88 within about ten days and it is still up. I figured it would have gone down in price. Maybe the what they had it stock was decreasing (the ole' supply and demand).


The same thing happened to me... it was on my watch list for a while and the lowest I saw it was $74. I should have picked one up while I had the chance.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

xevious said:


> The prices sure have come down from their original $120 MSRP. The negative display (GD-350-1B) is now $80. That's a very nice price!


I was really tempted by that one, but opted for the grey one instead... I like the two-tone screen on it.


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

Seven days ago I received my first G-Shock - GD-350-1ER. 
It is a great watch packed with many useful features and I just love it ;-)


----------



## fahieme (Dec 1, 2012)

I have both the grey and the neg display version. I initially bought and sold the grey earlier this year cuz I was one of those guys who thought soLar is way better than batteries. Now I gotta say I am really not a fan of solar as my collection grows. I like solar in my seikos and citizens as it makes them great for a grab and go analogue watch but not g shocks. I've noticed I constantly worry if I'm using the light too much or if they're not being worked into my rotation of watches (which I hate, I hate wearing a watch because it needs to be worn, not because I wanted to wear that particular watch). Lining up my solar watches near a window to get em charged used to be kinda fun, but as the excitement wears off, I just find it being a hassle, just like having to swing my seiko kinetics, making me sell most of them. Plus, the batteries almost always outlast my interest in the watch so I'm not at all concerned with battery life in g shocks. 

Back to the watch. Since I sold the grey I didn't think too much of it til I saw the neg display version (when I bought the grey it was the only model they had as it was just released). After thoroughly falling in love with the neg display version when I saw it in real life for its fantastic display clarity not seen in any of my other neg display models, on top of remembering how great the functions were for me, I went out and bought the grey one again. I love the CDT from home screen and the fact that u can set it down to the second, which is great for working out. I always found the font a little small in most g shocks, esp since they usually have huge cases. Not in this case, everything is bigger, bolder and clearer and goes well with the size of the watch. Especially the neg display model, it's almost as good as a positive display. 

The vibe alarm also made a lot of sense for me as I almost can never hear the beeps when I'm working, yet the vibrations I can almost always feel. I have girly, seriously skinny wrists, and this might be the most comfortable wearing g shock I've ever felt, even more than my riseman and 7900, which are already very comfortable. The wings made the watch even more comfortable. I also love how the watch vibrates when I return to home screen as that was the most annoying thing when I mute my other g shocks, I always overshoot it, esp when there are loads of screens to rotate through like the riseman and when it's dark. I know a lot of people think the light is too bright, while that might be true for the positive display version, I find the intensity just perfect for the neg display model. And it's so much better looking than normal EL. 

That being said, I don't think this watch is perfect. Things I wish they had done differently:
A repeat function for countdown timer
A beep only alert
A vibe+flash alert option
A smaller case
A plastic casing underneath like the new mudman to increase comfort even more as I find it a bit annoying when steel gets stuck to my skin due to sweat 
A way to adjust the intensity of the vibe and light
Notching in the plastic buttons
A dedicated home button or a way to quickly get back to the homescreen. 
A even bigger battery so the vibe can be even stronger

However, I like this watch more than all of my frogmen, which I think is saying a lot, considering it's only a fraction of the price. I still prefer analogue but I gotta say this is my favorite g shock, making me go for this watch more than any of my masters of G & Protrek watches, unless I need an abc watch for that day or craving an automatic. If you don't think this watch is too gundam-ish or ugly, I would highly recommend trying one out. Even if u end up hating urs, 80 bucks is not that much for a watch so u won't be too upset.


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

When they release a solar version of this I'll be in, until then, no can do.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

KillaSkill said:


> When they release a solar version of this I'll be in, until then, no can do.


I don't think there will be ever a solar version of the GD-350. Besides, why would you trade a 18mah CTL1616 (presuming this was the proper rechargeable for that watch) for a 230mah CR2032? Each to its own, but I consider this a pretty bad trade-off.

cheers


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

KillaSkill said:


> When they release a solar version of this I'll be in, until then, no can do.


Why isn't there a "dislike" button under posts? Oh, well, then I guess I will "like" your post instead and 
take exception below:

To each his own, there is no arguing about taste, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and all these other cliches aside, I think you are gravely missing out, sir. There are few batteries out there that are better than the CR2032, and few battery-powered watches that are better than the GD-350. My other three G-Shocks are solar & atomic (two of them -- Masters of G) and I love them, but the GD-350 is my daily go-to beater and I don't feel shortchanged for even a second. Its vibration feature or flash alert, its large digits (relative to those on my other G's), its great looks (to my eyes), its timer that can be started from home time (though, it may have been better if it worked just like the STW from home time screen on the Rangeman), all of these things and more make the GD-350 a favorite in my mind.

All I am trying to say is: try it, you may well like it (and that goes for other battery-powered G's as well). Enabling much, am I? ;-)


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

cal..45 said:


> I don't think there will be ever a solar version of the GD-350. Besides, why would you trade a 18mah CTL1616 (presuming this was the proper rechargeable for that watch) for a 230mah CR2032? Each to its own, but I consider this a pretty bad trade-off.
> 
> cheers


I agree with your point, but I am surprised that you didn't add a few more notes about how the GD-350 is not a good watch in your opinion for a number of reasons that are far more crucial than its choice of a power source. Or are you starting to warm up to this model now that some times has passed since your previous couple of encounters with it? By the way, I personally experienced some of your complaints with the model, and, while your point is well taken, I am never getting rid of my GD-350. Like with any other relationship (with animate or inanimate objects), one has to make some compromises if the pluses outweigh the minuses. Bottom line: I want to marry my GD-350... as long we can have an "open marriage."


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

alex12,

I wouldn't say that I warm up with the GD-350 and still won't buy another, but since I modded the backlight of my ex GD-350-8 for a friend, it is a *MUCH* better watch now - for me anyway and it got rid of its biggest problem: the way too bright, white LED's:





cheers


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

@cal..45
Looks great!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Guess I'll mention it here, kohl's price this week on the positive gray version- currently on sale for $97.50 less 30% off until the 17th if you use your kohl's card = $68.25 w/free shipping (also stocked in at least some b&m kohls too). Better than average internet price if anyone else needed a little push over the edge on the gd350-8. And I'm not backreading beyond this page, if it was already mentioned.



alexs12 said:


> Why isn't there a "dislike" button under posts? Oh, well, then I guess I will "like" your post instead and
> take exception below:
> 
> To each his own, there is no arguing about taste, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and all these other cliches aside, I think you are gravely missing out, sir. There are few batteries out there that are better than the CR2032, and few battery-powered watches that are better than the GD-350. My other three G-Shocks are solar & atomic (two of them -- Masters of G) and I love them, but the GD-350 is my daily go-to beater and I don't feel shortchanged for even a second. Its vibration feature or flash alert, its large digits (relative to those on my other G's), its great looks (to my eyes), its timer that can be started from home time (though, it may have been better if it worked just like the STW from home time screen on the Rangeman), all of these things and more make the GD-350 a favorite in my mind.
> ...


& for me, now that I mentally assign g's to the disposable category for sanity's sake, I especially don't mind not having solar anymore. It will be less frustrating for me if the battery dies first than when the resin goes first on a G whose solar cell still never dips below full bars, and I find the price of its replacement resin is more than half of what the entire watch cost new (=disposed). A battery will be cheaper by comparison. Otherwise, only that & ti plate (really dreaming here) were holding me back, but going to give it a try now. It definitley won't be a downgrade in _every_ respect from the retired frog- that instant cd timer is just useful, and big clear display is nice too.

Also to those who wish it were solar, not all of those are created equal either if you're simply requiring that feature box be checked on paper- I've had THREE year rated batteries outlast two of my solar/atomic G's ability to hold a charge, much less ten years or five year like this one.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, this Kohls deal is really good. I got it in my shopping cart with the promo code apply, just have to decide if i want to pull the trigger... A few more days to decide. Thanks for the heads up!

Edit: Why wait? i placed the order with Kohls. Thanks for the tip again!!!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> It definitley won't be a downgrade in _every_ respect from the retired frog- that instant cd timer is just useful, and big clear display is nice too.


in addition to the obvious, finding said downgrades a little more annoying than I thought, & as good a value as it was, idk if i'm going to keep it. More than anything I'm surprised at how soft its resin is, how comparatively cheap the internal structures/dividers under the crystal look in person, and despite as big as its display is, for some reason it doesn't seem to read as well for me, especially at an angle. All personal preference nit picks, no big deal, just not sure it's for me.

:-(

Edit- BTW one pleasant surprise is the wing feature at the case-band junction, fills in the gaps for a nice contour. Didn't see that coming. I'm going to give it a few more days before dumping.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting. Mine is set to arrive FedEx tomorrow and I'm already experiencing a bit of buyers remorse. I'll give it a try and if I don't like it, I can return it to my local Kohl's.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Please don't let my thoughts.bias you. If I wasn't trying to directly replace a frogman with it I probably wouldn't have even noticed anything wrong. And I'm going to try and keep it anyway.

yeah that's the good thing, easy in store returns if we want anyway.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

The thing is I prefer analog or ana-digi, so I would only occasionally wear an all digital watch, and that would be when I'm active or exercising. The DW5600e fits the bill for that, so the gd350 probably won't get worn much at all, and that's a waste. With the $10 kohls cash back (which I will use since I shop there a lot), the net cost for the gd350 will be only about $60, so I'll think about keeping it, but I'll wait until it's in my hands before I decide.

Thanks for the insight and your thoughts on the watch, though!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

That's what it's coming down to for me too- this thing cost less than replacement resin for my frog would have, and if it wasn't for comparing the two so immediately I wouldn't know any better. Still making the transition i can't help but imagine a premium version of it, gd350's same straightforward shape and useful module, except titanium, screwdown, and with their top shelf resin/trim/display quality etc. Unfortunately they'd call it a LE & want $2,000 for one.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Great watches! My grey one still gets a fair amount of wear.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the fact that the time is displayed with the timer: I would use this for timing my breaks between sets at the gym (so 2/3mins) and I also like to know the time when I work out (I currently use the 7710 which is great for this: one-button push to time an interval or break, but no simultaneous time display).
Question (not entirely clear from reading here and youtube reviews): when the timer is down to zero, can you restart with just one push of the metal button (on the time screen or timer screen)?
Thanks!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, it is possible from both screen menus (timer mode, timekeeping mode).


cheers


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, it's in the mail...


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Very happy with this watch in the gym where I use it to "stealthily" time breaks between reps with just one button, and also see the time it is. 
Very legible inverted screen. 
A bit big...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't worry, you'll get used to the size rather quickly. As a matter of fact I find the size perfect for a G-Shock, but there was a time I tought the same as you about the G-7900 (which is pretty much the same size as the GD-350) 


cheers


----------



## Walton (Jul 22, 2011)

fntms said:


> Very happy with this watch in the gym where I use it to "stealthily" time breaks between reps with just one button, and also see the time it is.
> Very legible inverted screen.
> A bit big...


Try it without the wings. It is much more comfortable to me without them.


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Walton said:


> Try it without the wings. It is much more comfortable to me without them.


Good suggestion especially since it seems "big" - it definitely has a lower profile without the wings.
I tried it without them but I'm in between holes on this watch.
Next hole is too tight with or without the wings.
and current hole is too loose without he wings there.
I might try it again right now.
Not a big fan of the wings, extra place to trap moisture and dirt and they tend to pull hairs every so often too.
It's chunky but its a G! I like that and don't think it's too big.
OK- gonna got try it without the wings again.


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

KillaSkill said:


> When they release a solar version of this I'll be in, until then, no can do.


I was reading the last few pages and saw your post KillaSkill. I am just gonna say that ever single one of my Casios (8 Gs and 2 Pathfinders) are solar and atomic.
I'm a huge fan of solar! I know I can use the functions all I want and light will keep the battery charged. Knowing that is a good feeling. With the non-solar ones I know that ever time I use the light or alarm I am that much closer to having to replace the battery. So since my first solar G I stuck with them and even stopped considering ever buying another non-solar model.
But let me tell you I'm so glad I did!!! This 350 is awesome! It has an old school feel and it's tough and the display is one of the crispest, clearest, uncluttered displays of any G I know of.
So I'm just taking a few minutes here to tell you this so maybe you reconsider. The price is about $80 off Amazon. Consider checking it out.
Cause I'm getting a whole lot of G-Joy out of this watch and you might too.
Now I'm gonna go try it wingless again.


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure if this will help anyone or not but posting it just in case.
I tried her wingless for the second time and had to go back to being winged. 
This time felt even worse without them cause I've worn it for weeks with the wings on.
Something about the suppleness of the band and the design makes it not sit right without them.
So if the wings are a deal breaker for you then think twice about it.
May just need to try it yourself and see but I'm happier with them on than with them removed.
You can see in the photos (sorry about the lint or dust - embarrassing cause I didn't see it until now) 
There is a space there and it's pretty big and the watch kind of rolls off the top of my wrist.
I may not be a big fan of these wings and the design -
seems like the base of the band could just be thicker and stouter at each end,
but I'm still a huge fan of this watch.
You can still almost read the display even at that crazy angle in the photo.
This baby is all about the clear display and silent vibe alarm.
And it's nice having the countdown on the main display and being able to activate it from there (Timekeeping mode).
Overall this G is my new favorite and is getting 100% of my Thanksgiving weekend wrist time. 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## latath (Sep 3, 2016)

Well hello there! As I am a new one in this forum, please be gentle to me and don't think that this is a stupid question. 

So could anybody tell me the differences, if there is some at all, between GD-350-1B & GD-350-BER or the ER only stands for "european" model or smth. Thanks already!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Fellow WUSers:
How coincidental. Buying a GD 350 next Tues. Costco Store will be closed for Labor Day Holiday
Add it to my 6 GShock collection
Kinda put off by 350's lack of Solar Power and MultiBand 6.
But ya cant have everything for Costco's pricepoint!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## faabrisse (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi! 
I just got mine!
Sorry but I can't upload any picture, i have not let messages ;-)


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Still going on original batteries for my GD-350's. I use the vibration motor every time I wear them.

I originally bought a 1B with negative display and got a set of bull bars for it. But with prices so low on gently used examples these days, I couldn't resist getting a positive display version, the one with a slight bluish tint and blue lettering on the bezel. For $40 shipped. Terrific watch and I take it with me on trips all the time. The immediate countdown mode launch is terrific--I use it for easy timing of all sorts of things, especially when cooking outside.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's still one of my favorite models of G. I own two of them.

*Pros:* Big digits and characters, vibration alarm, shows current time in other modes (except world time mode), easy-to-press buttons, medium sized, comfortable on my wrist, best contrast I've seen on a negative-display G.

*Cons:* Can't have audible alarm without flash alert, can't show second time zone on the main timekeeping screen, display contrast not as good as many other positive-display Gs, buttons would be better with a knurled surface rather than smooth.

*GD-350-1C
*








*GD-350-1B
*


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> It's still one of my favorite models of G. I own two of them.
> 
> *Pros:* Big digits and characters, vibration alarm, shows current time in other modes (except world time mode), easy-to-press buttons, medium sized, comfortable on my wrist, best contrast I've seen on a negative-display G.
> 
> ...


What a coincidence -- Mine are the exact same pair!

I do agree about the lack of knurled surfaces. For the most part, I don't encounter all that much slippage. But there is a feeling of a little extra care required. They should have used the buttons from the G-7900.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

xevious said:


> What a coincidence -- Mine are the exact same pair!
> 
> I do agree about the lack of knurled surfaces. For the most part, I don't encounter all that much slippage. But there is a feeling of a little extra care required. They should have used the buttons from the G-7900.


Yes, I agree 100% on using the G-7900 button design for the GD-350.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, I agree 100% on using the G-7900 button design for the GD-350.


One could cut a few small strips of grip tape and adhere to the buttons... that would help if the watch is never used in wet or muddy conditions (otherwise the grip tape would become unsightly). Would be interesting if there's "knurled" plastic tape with adhesive backing available.


----------



## bryan123 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm a G shock newbie (also own an Oceanus and an F-105) and I've had my new GD-350-8 "stealth grey" for about a week, and it is spot-on accurate to the second with the atomic Oceanus which gets a nightly signal. Unlike the Oceanus I have no fear of wearing it anywhere. The only drawbacks I have noticed so far is the thick body tends to catch on long sleeves, and I find the MIN / SEC countoff in the upper left of the display to be annoying since I don't understand its usefulness, if it has one...does it?

It was between the 350 and the 5600E. Went with the 350 because I wanted vibrate, mute, ability to lie flat on my desk and the larger battery (2032 vs 16). Multiple alarms and world time were bonuses. 

Anyway if someone could explain to me the function of the MIN/SEC countoffs on the top left of the display I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

bryan123 said:


> I'm a G shock newbie (also own an Oceanus and an F-105) and I've had my new GD-350-8 "stealth grey" for about a week, and it is spot-on accurate to the second with the atomic Oceanus which gets a nightly signal. Unlike the Oceanus I have no fear of wearing it anywhere. The only drawbacks I have noticed so far is the thick body tends to catch on long sleeves, and I find the MIN / SEC countoff in the upper left of the display to be annoying since I don't understand its usefulness, if it has one...does it?
> 
> It was between the 350 and the 5600E. Went with the 350 because I wanted vibrate, mute, ability to lie flat on my desk and the larger battery (2032 vs 16). Multiple alarms and world time were bonuses.
> 
> ...


I don't think the min/sec graphic area has any useful function. It's just eye candy. Many Casios have something similar.


----------



## bryan123 (Dec 11, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> I don't think the min/sec graphic area has any useful function. It's just eye candy. Many Casios have something similar.


That's what I thought...wish it didn't have it.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

bryan123 said:


> That's what I thought...wish it didn't have it.


Well, there are many Casios that don't have this "feature."


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Well, there are many Casios that don't have this "feature."


Sure, but there are _fewer yet _that have the positive attributes of the often unsung GD-350. Hence his purchase choice.


----------



## bryan123 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi fellow G-Men,

I've really been enjoying my new GD-350-8 over the last eleven days and I found this multi-year thread to be very interesting and entertaining.

I was wondering where the GD-350 currently fits in the hierarchy of sub-$100 G-Shocks in terms of sales / popularity now that it has been out for almost six years. There were some Casio insiders who previously contributed to this thread and I was wondering if they could give us the low-down.

BTW I own two other Casio's: The F-105 and the Oceanus, quite the extremes.

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

bryan123 said:


> Hi fellow G-Men,
> 
> I've really been enjoying my new GD-350-8 over the last eleven days and I found this multi-year thread to be very interesting and entertaining.
> 
> ...


I can't answer your question directly and because Casio isn't going to share sales figures with us, it's probably safe to assume the GD-350 is doing "OK" unless and until the day it gets cancelled, for reasons we won't know. How's that for a non-answer?

But yeah it's a bit of a niche model? Too bulky for some, lacking solar/atomic also, given what it costs new. Then again, every year Casio offers a zillion specialty squares for serious money that also lack "marquee" features of solar/atomic, so what do I know?

I don't have one but like the look, and I can't imagine the vibe alarm wouldn't be a plus in _many_ situations. I've read the more-or-less dedicated Start button is great as a gym workout feature, just one touch and get a repeatable timer for reps or whatever. And yet so many people use other watches at the gym, so again ... what do I know?

I've passed over a couple deals on the GD-350-8 recently. Might not be able to continue doing that next year.


----------

